
People, Perspective, Process - It's not that simple - nreece
http://www.nilkanth.com/2009/09/05/turnkey-or-chicken/
======
sharpn
I enjoyed that. Money quote:

"There are two ways of constructing a software design; one way is to make it
so simple that there are obviously no deficiencies, and the other way is to
make it so complicated that there are no obvious deficiencies. The first
method is far more difficult."

~~~
revorad
You forget to add where the quote really comes from: Sir Charles Antony
Richard Hoare (best known for developing Quicksort in 1960).

~~~
sharpn
Oops, thanks - I didn't mean to misattribute the quote.

